

The Truth About Alcohol - yewweitan
http://www.leangains.com/2010/07/truth-about-alcohol-fat-loss-and-muscle.html

======
frossie
Doesn't mention the #1 objection to drinking alcohol while on a diet: Drunk
people don't pass up the peanuts.

